# Driving in USa



## IAN CHAPPELL (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi I am a Brit and have a home in South Carolina. My wife is American and we wish to buy a car in the US to use when on our vacations. My question is regarding Driving Licence for myself to drive in the USA . I know I can drive on my British Licence for a period of time, If we insure the car in my wifes name will I be able to drive the vehicle on her insurance and also on my British Licence?
Any ideas or answers please


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

You may have to check with the insurance agent on that. Insurance law varies by state - and in some states, you insure the car, while in others, you insure the driver (more or less it's a bit more complicated than that). 

Some policies allow the car owner to loan the car to whoever they please, and that person is insured while driving that car as long as they have a valid driver's license and have the permission of the owner to use the car. In other states or for other policies, you need to declare ahead of time what other drivers will be using the car and approximately what percentage of the time. 

If you are resident in South Carolina, you need to get a South Carolina license (usually within 30 days of arrival). But if you are there on a non-immigrant visa (say, as a snow-bird) or on a VWP you probably won't need to switch licenses at all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## IAN CHAPPELL (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info bev
much apprteciated
Ian C


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How do you plan to register the vehicle? How do you plan to insure it?
Unless you are a green card holder you can drive with your UK license while on vacation. An international drivers license is basically a translation of your license but can make it easier in case of issues such as traffic violations or a wreck.


----------



## IAN CHAPPELL (Oct 15, 2008)

My wife will register the vehicle in her name seeing that she is a US citizen and she will also insure the vehicle in her name. I need to find out if I can drive the vehicle with my UK driving licence and be insured on her policy whilst on vacation in south Carloina


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

She needs a US address. Google DMV SC for details.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

IAN CHAPPELL said:


> My wife will register the vehicle in her name seeing that she is a US citizen and she will also insure the vehicle in her name. I need to find out if I can drive the vehicle with my UK driving licence and be insured on her policy whilst on vacation in south Carloina


Yes -- but it'll up the premium and restrict the number of insurers you can choose from. You'll have to call around to get quotes. Also look at if you can remove the insurance when the car's laid up in SC.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> She needs a US address. Google DMV SC for details.


If they own a home in SC, she has an address to use to register the car. It does raise the issue of if registering a car makes her "resident" in SC for any other purposes (i.e. state income tax, jury duty). But I know people who have renewed their drivers' licenses for decades back in the US, using a family member's address, and don't seem to have any problems. (Well, except with the French authorities when they get caught driving on US licenses while resident in France.  )
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> If they own a home in SC, she has an address to use to register the car. It does raise the issue of if registering a car makes her "resident" in SC for any other purposes (i.e. state income tax, jury duty). But I know people who have renewed their drivers' licenses for decades back in the US, using a family member's address, and don't seem to have any problems. (Well, except with the French authorities when they get caught driving on US licenses while resident in France.  )
> Cheers,
> Bev


Things have changed quite a bit since Real ID and more and more states adopting it.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It will save you a lot of money if you can find an insurer that offers an off-road rate for long periods when you won't be using the car. My insurer offers one if the car is off the road for at least two months, and my premiums are about one quarter of what they usually are.


----------

